# carnivorus cichlid in a 55 gallon



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

does anyone know of a carnivorous cichlid that can live in a 55 gallon tank?


----------



## mark5019 (Nov 26, 2010)

an oscar i would think


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

oscar is too big


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Dwarf (and only dwarf) pike cichlids. Get a little crenicichla, such a regani and you can feed it guppy fry or live or frozen worms. Be careful shopping, the babies of the monster pikes look a like the dwarfs.

I'm assuming you mean 'piscavorous' and like to watch fish eat fish. Angels, apistos, convicts, and lots of other small cichlids eat snails, bugs, worms, and therefore qualify as carnivorous.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

would a marakely work?


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

no replys?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The Madagascar cichlids are new enough to the hobby that I don't the answer. They are neat fish and, I think, very aggressive,


----------



## Superfly724 (Sep 16, 2007)

Altolamprologus Compressiceps and Calvus are predators. They max at around 6 inches, so you won't be able to feed them whole goldfish or things like that, but they are carnivorous predators and they could fit in a 55 gallon.


----------

